# PFC200 e!Cockpit -> SNMPManager schreibt Antwort nicht in Ausgang



## Nilzon (29 Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich betreibe den PFC200 mit der WagoAppSNMP und frage damit andere Geräte im Netzwerk ab. 
Das läuft mit dem Baustein für SNMPv3. 

Nun habe ich soweit alles eingerichtet und bin auch schon recht weit. 
Ich erhalte eine Antwort von dem anderen Netzwerkgerät. 

Das einzige Problem: Der Baustein schreibt die Antwort nicht in die Ausgangsvariable. 

Woher weiß ich dann, dass ich eine Antwort bekomme? 
Das hat mir der tcpdump gezeigt. 

Hat das jemand in Verwendung? Also PFC200 als SNMP Manager? 
Falls ja (und falls das bei Euch funktioniert) wäre ich sehr dankbar für einen Tipp!

Schöne Grüße,
Nilzon


----------



## .:WAGO::0100384:. (9 Februar 2021)

Hallo Nilzon,

kannst du dich mit diesem Anliegen bitte direkt an den WAGO Support wenden. Bitte stelle uns auch ein kleines Beispielprojekt zur Verfügung, wo man dieses Verhalten nachstellen kann.


----------



## Nilzon (11 März 2021)

tl;dr: *Man muss xExecute anstehen lassen, bis xDone ansteht. 
*

Hallo WAGO-Support! 

Ich frag mich, ob das die selben Personen sind, die mir auch so gut weitergeholfen haben. 
Ein kurzes Telefonat mit dem sehr netten Support hat Licht ins Dunkel gebracht. 

Ich beschaltete xExecute mit einem R_TRIG. Das hatte ich mir irgendwann angewöhnt, nachdem ich vom FbSmtpSendMail einmal 200 Mails in einer Minute bekam.
Ich lernte von dem Kollegen, dass es hier einen Unterschied zwischen IOPro und e!C gibt. 
Man muss xExecute anstehen lassen, bis xDone ansteht. 

Durch meinen Trigger ging die SNMP-Request raus, beim Eintreffen der Response hat der Baustein aber schon nicht mehr zugehört. 
Nun klappt's. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tobsucht (19 März 2021)

Das liegt nicht an einem Unterschied zwischen den Programmierumgebungen.
Generell kann man sagen:
Habe ich ein Enable Eingang und Done Ausgang, muss ich das Enable gesetzt lassen bis Done gesetzt wird. Danach kann ich die Antwort auswerten. Die Antwort wird in der Regel mit dem Rücksetzen von Enable auch zurückgesetzt.
Habe ich einen Trigger Eingang darf dieser Eingang nur gesetzt werden. Der Trigger wird nach dem Abarbeiten vom Baustein zurückgesetzt. Dies ist dann das Signal, dass eine Anwort verfügbar ist.

Bitte hört auf Blinker Bausteine für diese Signale zu benutzen.


----------

